# My Car At Night



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all,
I had my first experience with photographing my car at night last night,
It's not perfect but I would like people's opinions and any tips on how i can improve it for next time 
Here they are:


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

Mate... Looks spot on!! Car is looks like glass!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Both good, personal preference is for the first shot.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Good shots there Jinjoh ninjoh.

Not sure what camera/set up you use, but night photo's are great for using the exposure setting. If you have a tripod and a remote flash unit you can do all sorts:

These are some I took of my TT Roadster about 2 years ago:


This next one was fun - every white flashlight you can see on the body is an individual trigger of flash! had the camera on a 30 sec exposure and me and a mate were running around with remote flashes shooting at the car!


Again the obligatory long exposure with a fly by!


And this is my favourite - the glass bonnet shot! this is not edited - its on the camera like this:


All I did was camera on a tripod with a 30 sec exposure, start with the bonnet open, click the shutter, after 15 seconds nip in and shut the bonnet.
Simples!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks guys  I really like that pic of Audi from the side with the light spots! 
Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A nice tyre dressing would make such a difference. Looks clean.


----------



## AJW001 (Feb 5, 2015)

a useful tip i'd say is dont be afraid to move squat down etc to get the perfect picture, cars always look better with light on them but with no trace of the source of the light, so try to get the angle of the light reflection but no spot lights etc,


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Car looks good.

That's Oldham isn't it?


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

davies20 said:


> Car looks good.
> 
> That's Oldham isn't it?


Cheers mate,
Yeah it's Oldham, Mumps to be precise, where the bridge used to be


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Cheers mate,
> Yeah it's Oldham, Mumps to be precise, where the bridge used to be


Only remember it as I used to work on the tippers & tipped a load of Type1 MOT when they were building that carpark!


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

davies20 said:


> Only remember it as I used to work on the tippers & tipped a load of Type1 MOT when they were building that carpark!


Well apparently they are going to build a load of shops on that car park and the. Re-build the car park on the other side of the metro link for some bizarre reason!! Haha


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If you have a tripod and shutter release, set the tripod up in the back seat of the car facing the front windscreen. Drive around at night doing long exposure shots 

Ideally need to be in a less built up area do there are only a few lights but you can get some very cool shots where the iinside of the car is still and you get light trails in the windowd etc


----------



## foodstampz (Apr 7, 2012)

SBM said:


> Good shots there Jinjoh ninjoh.
> 
> Not sure what camera/set up you use, but night photo's are great for using the exposure setting. If you have a tripod and a remote flash unit you can do all sorts:
> 
> ...


I want to try this. I think I would take one long exposure photo first with the hood closed then do what you said and put the second photo as a layer on the first to remove anything that shouldn't belong. (like a light blur of the door being open etc)


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes this would make for a pristine photo. Personally I refuse to use PS or any other major image manipulation. For me its all about achieving the shot on camera :thumb: like I say just my opinion.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice pictures


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> Hi all,
> I had my first experience with photographing my car at night last night,
> It's not perfect but I would like people's opinions and any tips on how i can improve it for next time
> Here they are:


nice pictures, but I feel that the back is focus but not the car

but shines more than the lights :thumb:


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

LSpec said:


> nice pictures, but I feel that the back is focus but not the car
> 
> but shines more than the lights :thumb:


Thanks for the comments  here's a couple more I took last night, these seem to be better 
















And then I edited one just for abit of fun :!


----------

